# jobs in italy for english mother tongue



## Mr legget

Hi 

other than teaching English what other job opportunities are there in Italy (Chieti in particular) for English speaking people?


----------



## lisa_

Hi!

Have you found anything interesting? I am looking for the same for my partner...

Let me know!!


----------



## Mr legget

lisa_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> Have you found anything interesting? I am looking for the same for my partner...
> 
> Let me know!!


nothing as yet! looks like tefl is the best option so far! Where abouts you guys moving too?

good luck to you both!!!!


----------



## lisa_

Hello Mr Legget, 

We would like to move to Milan, where I am originally from. My partner is going to get a Tefl too, just in case. I'll let you know if I come across anything interesting... 

Ciao!

Lisa


----------



## maleena

i have noticed there are lots of jobs for nannies, cooks and housekeepers/caretakers. alot of these are specifically asking for americans(for american families). 
and hospitality jobs so i suggest if you can do a food and beverage course as well as a tefl course to cover all bases. i-to-i is good tefl that is the one i am doing at the moment. some courses say they take 3 months to do but can be done in 2 weeks.
look for classifieds in italy and use the translate button for google.
also for tefl teaching, i have heard that it is better to go to the schools in the area and ask if they have any vacancies.
i hope some of this helps.
my husband, 2 boys and i are moving to italy next year in september so i am doing alot of research.


----------



## lisa_

Hi Maleena, thank you for your reply. 
My partner is hoping to find something within his business (Marketing & Sales), let's see if he is lucky enough...
Where about are you moving to?

Good luck with your search!




maleena said:


> i have noticed there are lots of jobs for nannies, cooks and housekeepers/caretakers. alot of these are specifically asking for americans(for american families).
> and hospitality jobs so i suggest if you can do a food and beverage course as well as a tefl course to cover all bases. i-to-i is good tefl that is the one i am doing at the moment. some courses say they take 3 months to do but can be done in 2 weeks.
> look for classifieds in italy and use the translate button for google.
> also for tefl teaching, i have heard that it is better to go to the schools in the area and ask if they have any vacancies.
> i hope some of this helps.
> my husband, 2 boys and i are moving to italy next year in september so i am doing alot of research.


----------



## maleena

hi lisa,
we are hoping to move to Toscana (Pisa, Lucca one of the bigger towns). My husband has a degree in environmental science, he is going to see if he can get something in that field. but he also loves outdoor work too (which may be easier to get).
We have chosen Mid italy because it is a bit cheaper to live in.
I have found it hard to find other Australians on this forum who have moved to Italy recently.
But when we get there we can meet up with people we have met on here sometime no matter where they live(the first 3 months will be a looking for work holiday).
hopefully there will be more jobs soon.


----------



## alex_1737

*Looking to move to Italy*

Hi ther

I am curently in UK nd would love to move to italy, however i am looking for a job nd cheap house to rent. I am looking mostly for hotel jobs, nd customer service cz i have experience in that field. Please help

Much appreciation
Alex


----------



## Ian B

Journalism... operate on a freelance basis for English speaking countries. Buy a second-hand mic and do some radio as well. That's my plan anyway, may take a while to get established but there is always TEFL until then ... [sigh]


----------

